# Rear Susp. Issue



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

I need to replace 2 parts for the drivers side rear suspension. The first picture shows the passengers side, and since the passengers side was fine, I believe this is correct. Right above the spring in the 2nd picture, there is a rod that is bent, and it bent right into a smaller rod. I was just wondering what the names of these connecting rods are so I can order some new ones. Also what does lowering the car do to the ride, and what should I look out for if I decide to lower it? What kits are good and which ones should I stay away from? I know i have a lot of questions, but I just got my car and I am looking forward to getting it out on the road. Thanks for the help.

Eric


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looked at both pictures but just don't see what you're trying to point out. Sorry.

However, if you're interested in looking up parts numbers, take a look at http://www.fredbeansparts.com/. This is a really cool website that sells GM factory parts. They've got an online catalog that has everything -- and you can hunt around and find stuff pretty intuitively. Best of all, their prices are far below that charged by dealers.

As for lowering the car, I've never done it. Partially because I don't like the look, partially because driving a lowered car is a real PITA because you're banging the front end on something -- and partially because the ride is too rough. If i were you, I'd look in to a Pedders suspension kit. They're from Australia -- and have made kits for Monaros and GTOs for years. http://www.peddersusa.com/ should get ya started!


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

I know its probably hard to see what I mean in the pictures, it seems so easy for me to know because I know what I'm looking at..but thanks for the help, that website gave me what I needed.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

The bigger rod is called an adjustment link and the smaller one is called a stabilizer shaft (sway bar) link. The adjustment link has inner and outer threaded portions. I bent the same thing on my car a couple of months after sliding sideways into a curb. I ended up changing the adjustment link and the lower control arm on the driver's side.

As far as lowering, my car is not lowered but I'm running stock-height king springs in the rear. These are a higher spring rate similar to what you'd have with a lowered spring but the same height as the stock springs. The ride stiffened up over stock but not too bad. After the Koni adjustable shocks it now rides pretty rough.


----------

